# "Golden Girl" Rue McClanahan ist tot



## AMUN (3 Juni 2010)

*"Golden Girl" Rue McClanahan ist tot*



 




*Sie wurde als Blanche Devereux in der US-Fernsehserie "Golden Girls" weltberühmt, nun ist Rue McClanahan tot. Die Schauspielerin erlag in ihrem Haus in Los Angeles einem Schlaganfall. Die jüngste der ursprünglich vier Serienstars wurde 76 Jahre alt.*

New York - Als Blanche Devereux fiel sie in der Erfolgsserie "Golden Girls" vor allem durch ihre männerverzehrenden Auftritte auf, jetzt ist die US-Schauspielerin Rue McClanahan gestorben. Ihre Familie sei zum Zeitpunkt des Todes bei ihr gewesen, berichtet das US-Magazin "People" unter Berufung auf McClanahans Managerin Barbara Lawrence.

Die 76-Jährige hatte sich im November einer dreifachen Bypass-Operation unterzogen. Im Januar erlitt sie in der Rehabilitation einen schweren Schlaganfall. Im Jahr 1997 war die US-Schauspielerin an Brustkrebs erkrankt, konnte aber vollständig geheilt werden.

McClanahan hatte durch ihre Rolle als sexuell befreite Southern belle Blanche Devereux in der Fernsehserie "Golden Girls" Weltruhm erlangt. Die Figur sei "verliebt in das Leben und liebe die Männer", sagte die 76-Jährige einst in einem Interview. 1987 war sie dafür auch mit einem Emmy ausgezeichnet worden.

Die Serie, in der vier alternde Frauen in einer Wohngemeinschaft zusammen leben, habe deutlich machen wollen, dass ältere Menschen sich nicht in völlig andere Wesen verwandelten, sagte McClanahan 1985 der "New York Times": "Die Wahrheit ist, dass das Kind in uns, unsere Jugend und die junge Frau, die wir waren, in uns weiterlebt."

"Golden Girls" lief von 1985 bis zu Bea Arthurs Ausstieg 1992. Die anderen drei Stars der Serie - McClanahan, Betty White und Estelle Getty - spielten in der Fortsetzungserie "Golden Palace", von der allerdings nur eine Staffel gedreht wurde. McClanahan arbeitete weiterhin für Fernsehen, Theater und Kino. Sie hatte einen Auftritt in "Tango gefällig?" mit Jack Lemmon und Walter Matthau und spielte die Biologielehrerin in "Starship Troopers". Seit 2008 wirkte sie in der Comedy-Serie "Sordid Lives: Die Serie" mit. Trotz Knieprobleme inszenierte sie darin eine Sexszene, bei der das Bett brach.

McClanahan war sechsmal verheiratet und hatte einen Sohn. Ihr Tod lässt Betty White alias Rose als letzte der vier "Golden Girl" zurück - die älteste der ursprünglich vier Seriendamen ist inzwischen 88 Jahre alt. Bea Arthur starb bereits 2009, 2008 deren Serienmutter Estelle Getty.


*Eine kultige Serie... ältere werden sie noch kenne *


----------



## Katzun (3 Juni 2010)

kenn ich noch und fand ich auch immer sehr witzig.

R.I.P. Rue


----------

